# Some items I made



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Since i really don't have all the proper tools for making crankbaits. I have decided to give a couple other things I read about. I got the idea while I was at gander Mtn. I was looking at the ice fishing jigs and i saw that i was paying around a dollar a jig which was basically just a regular jig head with a plastic on it. So I ran up to Walmart and got some POP (Plaster Of Paris) Set it up let it harden for 20 minutes, then I took some 1/80 and 1/100 oz jigs that i had and put them in half way, Let it dry fully, paint it with petroleum jelly , then put the top layer on. I did the same thing with the custom jigs'n spin plastic tails. The only problem it that for the plastic mold I have to use the mold as a press instead of pouring it in the spout, and letting it drain down. Also, I let a few to them keep the overflow to five it a different look and sort of a shredded pattern. I was able to make 2 separate melting pots 1lead, one plastic, in my CAD class which also look pretty nice. I would like to thank all of those that have given me help in both making and getting interested in "Tackle making" I still have a few bodies for cranks but i really don't think they will be usable for fishing, just for show. Because of how poorly they have been made, but you got to start some where.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey some punderson fish will eat those right up. 

Peple, are you still in that same house? I drove by on the way to the post office today. I thought I saw a nice boat sitting in the driveway!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The tails might not look all that good, but i had to cut them out of the "extra" plastic. They do have a pretty good action in the water. Now we just need some ice.




TIGGER said:


> Peple, are you still in that same house? I drove by on the way to the post office today. I thought I saw a nice boat sitting in the driveway!


 
I am still in the same house. I'm sure that we will move some time before summer gets here. We still would like to stay somewhere in the burton area though. That NICE boat you saw was mine. I bought it off of a member about a month or two ago. I can't wait to hit Erie In the spring.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't get too anxious to get out on the ice. We just had a fisherman fall through on one of the local lakes this morning. Still haven't heard if he was rescued safely.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a one gallon Coleman jug. Neber worry about it freezing or dumping as the lid goes on tight enough with 1/2 to 3/4 turn.


----------

